# Driver side Power Seat



## LethalPhoenix (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok so on the driver seat on my 1987 300zx turbo, theres not an end to the switches, all the ones on the side of the backrest seem to work, the very top one inflates bladders that support the sides of your back, the bottom 3 do 3 different parts of lumbar support. On the bottom left part, the joystick works, the seat moves foward/backward up and down, and the backrest goes forward and back, now theres another switch that is at the front, it has an up/down arrow setup at the front edge of the seat, I hear a motor running when I push it up, and nothing when I push down. Is this for air bladders for thigh support? or does this make the front part of the seat go up/down?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yea, its the thigh support, that air bladder on the end of the seat inflates. It might not have a problem, mine is very gentle also.


----------



## LethalPhoenix (Mar 10, 2005)

Xorti7 said:


> Yea, its the thigh support, that air bladder on the end of the seat inflates. It might not have a problem, mine is very gentle also.



hmm I cant feel it inflate at all though, Its probably got a leak...


----------

